# I clearly need help



## Craig Bennett (Apr 6, 2016)

Took delivery of my Model 3 on 8/18. Took it in on 9/12 for a couple of minor fit and finish issues and as of this writing, they still have my car.

I’m beginnng to pace and sweat profusely.

I miss my car. I have never missed a car before. I clearly need professional help.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Craig Bennett said:


> Took delivery of my Model 3 on 8/18. Took it in on 9/12 for a couple of minor fit and finish issues and as of this writing, they still have my car.
> 
> I'm beginnng to pace and sweat profusely.
> 
> I miss my car. I have never missed a car before. I clearly need professional help.


We all do my friend. We all do.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

My psychologist assures me that you people are mistaken. I don't need help, I don't need help, I don't need help! Will someone please help me!


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Once you've experienced Tesla ownership life is never the same again. All other manner of transportation might as well be a horse and buggy and to live without your car is like trying to live without air, you can only do it for a short time and it's never very comfortable. You don't need help my friend, you just need to get the Tesla drug back into your system or the symptoms of withdrawal will never end. Hope you get your baby back soon!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Once you've experienced Tesla ownership life is never the same again. All other manner of transportation might as well be a horse and buggy and to live without your car is like trying to live without air, you can only do it for a short time and it's never very comfortable. You don't need help my friend, you just need to get the Tesla drug back into your system or the symptoms of withdrawal will never end. Hope you get your baby back soon!


What do you know about Tesla drugs? Where did you hear that? Lies!! FUD!!!

You don't know about my Tesla logo plunger syringes...there's no way you can!! I'm cornering the market! You want in on this you're going to have to talk to...wait...

@3V Pilot are you my drug lord boss???


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Lovesword said:


> What do you know about Tesla drugs? Where did you hear that? Lies!! FUD!!!
> 
> You don't know about my Tesla logo plunger syringes...there's no way you can!! I'm cornering the market! You want in on this you're going to have to talk to...wait...
> 
> @3V Pilot are you my drug lord boss???


LOL, that's pretty funny.....especially considering the work I've done for the past couple of decades on the front lines of the war on drugs. However, since most states are legalizing the stuff I've attempted to keep from entering the country maybe it's time to retire and give up the fight......Tesla logo syringes you say.......if we spike the ganja with some Adrenalin you'll feel like that VW bus does 0-60 in a psychedelic second. Oh, wait a minute, I'm not retired yet, please delete this post and forget you ever read it........


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Craig Bennett said:


> Took it in on 9/12 for a couple of minor fit and finish issues and as of this writing, they still have my car.


See, that was your mistake. You just need to think of those as "beauty marks", and accept your car for who she is.


----------

